# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Αυγά με ριζάρι

## nikkkos

Παιδιά τώρα με το Πάσχα μπορούμε να βάλουμε αυγά βαμμένα με ριζάρι με το τσόφλι σε lovebirds ? Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Θα πρέπει να ψάξεις αν υπάρχει κάτι σε σχέση με το ριζάρι και τα πουλιά που μπορεί να τους κάνει κακό, δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεις κάτι.
Πέρα από το ριζάρι, επειδή τα αυγά τα βάφουμε με ξύδι στο νερό, ίσως υπάρχει επίδραση στο ασβέστιο στο τσόφλι, οπότε ίσως να μην ωφελούνται ιδιαίτερα από το αυτό.
Αν έχεις πάρα πολλά και σου περισσεύουν ίσως η καλύτερη και πιο ασφαλής λύση είναι να τους δώσεις χωρίς το τσόφλι.

----------

